# Age???



## awf170 (Mar 14, 2005)

I was wondering if i was the only teenager on this forum and about how old everyone was?
anyway im 16 and im probably the youngest one.


----------



## hammer (Mar 14, 2005)

FYI...here's a discussion we had on the topic a while ago:

*Time to come clean: Age Disclosure Thread*

OK, I'll add my input to this thread...

I'm 40.  Doesn't matter to me, it's just a number...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 15, 2005)

I had fun buzzing that old thread.  pre me .  39 here.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 15, 2005)

That thread was pre-me, too.
32 in a few short months. Married, no kids, large dog.


----------



## ChileMass (Mar 15, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if i was the only teenager on this forum and about how old everyone was?
> anyway im 16 and im probably the youngest one.



Hey awf170 - no worries about age here.  I am 45 but ski my ass off when I get the chance, and still turn my speakers all the way up when I listen to rock 'n roll.   :beer: 

There are likely some teens who lurk here.  Need more to participate actively.....


----------



## smitty77 (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm 27 and like ChileMass I listen to music like I was 14 - loud!

I have a wife, a son, a cat, a dog, and a house with a picket fence (only the fence is in the back around the pond/fountain).  I guess Denis leary is right - "I'm your average white suburbanite slob..."   

Judging by the poll numbers we have quite a diverse group of people around here.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2005)

awf170, it appears that you didn't even vote in your own poll!  

I'm 27 here too.

Married, first kid on the way


----------



## Joshua B (Mar 15, 2005)

33, not married, no kids, hot girlfriend, happy with life


----------



## JimG. (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm 33, but I started counting backwards when I hit 40. Wife, 3 kids, big house, 5.5 acres. Still ski 45-50 days a season.

Life is good.


----------



## hammer (Mar 15, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> I'm 33, but I started counting backwards when I hit 40. Wife, 3 kids, big house, 5.5 acres. Still ski 45-50 days a season.
> 
> Life is good.


I'm quite envious of the fact that you can ski 45-50 days a season...how often does the family join you?


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm 26, with girlfriend.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 15, 2005)

My age is showing. I clicked the wrong button. I chose 20-30.

I'm 32. 3 kids, no pets. Bought my first house in December. I drive too far to work. And I'm 25% done the NH4Ks.

-Stephen


----------



## Paul (Mar 15, 2005)

33.
I'm just getting back on the slopes this year with the wife and 4 yr. old daughter. 

I stopped skiing before awf was born.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 15, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My 10 and 8 year old sons join me for 30-35 of those days; they're both excellent skiers. My wife just started skiing again this month because my 2 1/2 year old had his first ski days during our VT trip 2 weeks ago. She is a sane skier who prefers groomers and intermediate terrain; I'm the wildman who searches out the steepest, narrowest, most tree filled lines I can find, hiking and skinning as needed.

We make a good team.


----------



## hammer (Mar 15, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> My 10 and 8 year old sons join me for 30-35 of those days; they're both excellent skiers. My wife just started skiing again this month because my 2 1/2 year old had his first ski days during our VT trip 2 weeks ago. She is a sane skier who prefers groomers and intermediate terrain; I'm the wildman who searches out the steepest, narrowest, most tree filled lines I can find, hiking and skinning as needed.
> 
> We make a good team.


You sure do...now I'm really envious.   :wink:


----------



## dmc (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm 41...  Pretty f'in old... 

I hang out with people lots younger then me..  Last week when I skinned up to Tucks I was with a friend who's 23...
I told him to bring his Dad next time...


----------



## awf170 (Mar 15, 2005)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> I'm 27 and like ChileMass I listen to music like I was 14 - loud!



It seems like the most of the music i listen to older then myself, listining to pink floyd right now thats like double my age


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2005)

Fixed your quote for you and also added "Gear Review" to your great review of the Salomon skis.  Hope this is OK and thanks for the postings  :wink:


----------



## awf170 (Mar 15, 2005)

thanks trailboss


----------



## teachski (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, I'm still only 18, but now I have 26 years experience.


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm as old as my tongue, and a bit older than my teeth.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 15, 2005)

Most of the time 40-50 going on 22....with 23 years experience...and after skiing with rivercOil through the trees at Cannon/Mittersill I feel like 80-90…

I've matured just a little since the last time I answered this forum query...


----------



## taualum23 (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm 31.  Kick-ass girlfriend, dog (hers, becoming ours), house (hers, don't know if I'll ever consider it ours).


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Mar 17, 2005)

I celebrated my 8th anniversery of my 30th birthday back in January.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 21, 2005)

*Age*

I’m 55 by the calendar, somewhat less by attitude. I have been married for 32 years (to the same woman). Two kids…and they are still at home. They just keep staying and staying and staying…
	I don’t think age makes much deference in skier’s minds. Maybe in their skiing, but not in why they are out there. I work with instructors from 76 to 14, and I feel comfortable with any of them.


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2005)

31 here. Married, one daughter. What a bunch of crusty old coots in here...


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow, Greg, are you so worried about *thetrailboss* beating you in posts you're bringing back old threads?

If so, I like it. Carry on.
If not...uhm...okay then.


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Wow, Greg, are you so worried about *thetrailboss* beating you in posts you're bringing back old threads?
> 
> If so, I like it. Carry on.
> If not...uhm...okay then.


 :blink: I didn't start this thread...


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 21, 2005)

Oops. Didn't notice *Sparky* up there. My bad.


----------



## tirolerpeter (Apr 21, 2005)

*Age*

I will be 59 in one month.  How do I get my vote to register in the poll?


----------



## blacknblue (Apr 21, 2005)

As Indiana Jones said, "It's not the years, it's the mileage."  That being said, my left knee is about 87 years old and my liver aged about 10 years in the last six weeks.  The rest of me turns 28 tomorrow (April 22)!  Single and not looking, until I move back to New England (almost got married last fall to a Coloradoan... bad times).


----------



## bigbog (Apr 22, 2005)

...In complete agreement with ya' *Sparky*, the day I took up skiing... 8)   that's the day the world really changed...


----------



## nekgirl (Apr 22, 2005)

25.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2005)

bigbog said:
			
		

> ...In complete agreement with ya' *Sparky*, the day I took up skiing... 8)   that's the day the world really changed...



Yup. There is however "the off season" At any age it's hard to adjust to that. I was skiing  four to six times a week for a lone time. Now all I have to do are all the choirs that I didn't  do during "the season"

Oh well, as long as my 76 fellow instructor is skiing I know I have at least 26 years to go.


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 14, 2005)

Will be 30 in july. married with dog.  Luckily for the girls they like to hike, bike and ski.


----------



## pizza (Jun 14, 2005)

29/M/NY


----------



## kickstand (Jun 15, 2005)

I'll be 32 two weeks from today.  Been married just about a year.  In that year, we have sold two condos, bought two houses and traveled to Alaska, Myrtle Beach (me) and Arizona (her).  Throw in nearly every winter weekend skiing, and it has been a very hectic year!


----------



## dmc (Jun 15, 2005)

42/engaged since 2000/Enjoy long walks on the beach.


----------



## loafer89 (Jun 15, 2005)

I am 33 years old and I have been married since 1998. My wife and I have a 5 year old son and two Saint Bernards (basically three children).


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 15, 2005)

22, just graduated from college which unfortunately meant that I moved from Burlington to Nashua, NH. That means an extra hour 45 minutes to Sugarbush for me.


----------



## Strat (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm 15... does that make me the youngest? Back when the Sugarbush RSN forum was just Sugarbush instead of those ADK guys that flood it now, I was a frequent poster, and I was 13 then...


----------



## awf170 (Jun 15, 2005)

Strat said:
			
		

> I'm 15... does that make me the youngest? Back when the Sugarbush RSN forum was just Sugarbush instead of those ADK guys that flood it now, I was a frequent poster, and I was 13 then...



powderhound is younger i think (14?)  im 16


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 15, 2005)

As a High School Teacher, I'm psyched to see some younger interest in this forum.  Austin's posts are ALWAYS mature, interesting and considerate of others..... he's a real pleasure to have around.  That being said I think  Austin needs some friends his age around here, I think he's starting to turn into an old fart like the rest of us.


----------



## Paul (Jun 15, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> As a High School Teacher, I'm psyched to see some younger interest in this forum.  Austin's posts are ALWAYS mature, interesting and considerate of others..... he's a real pleasure to have around.  That being said I think  Austin needs some friends his age around here, I think he's starting to turn into an old fart like the rest of us.



Agreed, Powderhound and Strat also seem to be great additions to the board.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 15, 2005)

All you young whippersnappers in here with your loud rock music and your funny haircuts, you don't know squat about any real skiing. Why, I remember when I was your age, we didn't have fancy skis- we had to go out and rassle alligators, and strap 'em on our feet. We wanted snowshoes, we had to catch us a couple beavers and get 'em to bit the toe of our boots and walk on their tails. You kids have it so easy, with your high speed quads and your fancy-schmancy gondolas. We wanted to get to the top of the mountain, we had to walk, and pull all our frineds up behind us. Then we'd head down, alligators snappin' and snarlin' the whole way, and head back up, takin' turns pulling everyone.

I could go on, but I won't.


----------



## Strat (Jun 15, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> All you young whippersnappers in here with your loud rock music and your funny haircuts, you don't know squat about any real skiing. Why, I remember when I was your age, we didn't have fancy skis- we had to go out and rassle alligators, and strap 'em on our feet. We wanted snowshoes, we had to catch us a couple beavers and get 'em to bit the toe of our boots and walk on their tails. You kids have it so easy, with your high speed quads and your fancy-schmancy gondolas. We wanted to get to the top of the mountain, we had to walk, and pull all our frineds up behind us. Then we'd head down, alligators snappin' and snarlin' the whole way, and head back up, takin' turns pulling everyone.
> 
> I could go on, but I won't.


I snowboard


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 15, 2005)

Sometimes there weren't enoough alligators to go around, so you'd have to stand on your buddy, then it'd be your turn to be the board next time around. *That's* snowboarding.

Made the haul back up the mountain lighter, too.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 15, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> All you young whippersnappers in here with your loud rock music and your funny haircuts, you don't know squat about any real skiing. Why, I remember when I was your age, we didn't have fancy skis- we had to go out and rassle alligators, and strap 'em on our feet. We wanted snowshoes, we had to catch us a couple beavers and get 'em to bit the toe of our boots and walk on their tails. You kids have it so easy, with your high speed quads and your fancy-schmancy gondolas. We wanted to get to the top of the mountain, we had to walk, and pull all our frineds up behind us. Then we'd head down, alligators snappin' and snarlin' the whole way, and head back up, takin' turns pulling everyone.
> 
> I could go on, but I won't.


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  and once you put those alligator skis on you had to ski back down the mountain up hill, right :wink:  :lol:


----------



## krisskis (Jun 16, 2005)

38 here...2 kids...12 and 7...ski my ass off every chance i get...and so do my kids.. they keep me young.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 16, 2005)

Still 39, 2 kids 1 wife. As to the younger group... Well done.  Nice ballance.  Our perspectives are different and that is good. I post on a few  other boards and the teen factor can be negitive at times IMO. That does not seem to be the case here at all.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 16, 2005)

35 2 kids Wife dog cat and a job that takes up alot of my time.


----------



## snowsprite (Jun 21, 2005)

Turned 40 on May 30th, 1 kid aged 10, and one husband 39 who is as addicted to winter sports as I am.  8) 

As I was posting about my kid's graduation to middle school, I was thinking: I'll only be 47 when he graduates High School and goes off to college! 

Sprite


----------



## Vortex (Jun 21, 2005)

snowspritect said:
			
		

> Turned 40 on May 30th, 1 kid aged 10, and one husband 39 who is as addicted to winter sports as I am.  8)
> 
> As I was posting about my kid's graduation to middle school, I was thinking: I'll only be 47 when he graduates High School and goes off to college!
> 
> Sprite



46 for my 1st and 48 for my 2nd.  Saving money for it. It will never be enough. :wink:


----------



## tjd (Jul 15, 2005)

Aged 39 and planning on staying that way for a while!  


3 Kids - ages 4, 6, & 8.  Just have to get the 4YO to "click" on skiing and we are all set!


----------



## krisskis (Jul 19, 2005)

snowspritect said:
			
		

> Turned 40 on May 30th, 1 kid aged 10, and one husband 39 who is as addicted to winter sports as I am.  8)
> 
> As I was posting about my kid's graduation to middle school, I was thinking: I'll only be 47 when he graduates High School and goes off to college!
> 
> Sprite



OK Sprite...you are old...hahahaha...i will be 43 when son graduates and 47 when daughter does...damn...now i feel old 
 :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 1, 2005)

just got in, in the nic of time.  29

turning 30 in late September.


----------



## noski (Aug 2, 2005)

If I had visited this thread when it was first posted I would have been younger. 44 now.


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> snowspritect said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be 47 when the first one goes to college and 51 when the second one does.

At least the kids ages are spaced (not intentionally) so that there won't be two tuition bills at the same time.

I hope they each find a good state school to go to...


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 2, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> At least the kids ages are spaced (not intentionally) so that there won't be two tuition bills at the same time.
> 
> I hope they each find a good state school to go to...


You would think this reasoning is sound, but the reverse is true.  If you have two kids in school, the EFC (expected family contribution, determined by your Free Application for Federal Student Aid (FAFSA)) is split between both kids, allowing them to qualify for more aid - either scholarships or federal loans.  I'm in the same boat - with a just-3-year-old and nothing on the way yet, we can't have them closer than 4 years apart.

At a financial aid meeting at Rochester Institute of Technology, I remember the speaker commenting that parents of twins make out the best.  My dad said that he and my mom should have had us two kids closer together instead of 5 years apart. :roll:

The best bet is to tell them to study their arses off.  My nephew heads off to UMass Amherst this fall with nearly everything paid for in state scholarships.  He graduated 17th in an elite class where 85%+ graduates were going to higher education.    Smart young man he is. 8)

Smitty


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Aug 5, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> snowspritect said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am a bit older than you guys   - currently 48.  My daughter starts kindergarden this coming September.  I figure that I will be working way into my 70s to put her and her brother through college.  I ski generally with the kids in our group (21 and 17) and I must say that it is getting harder to keep up with them in the trees.  

For this thread, I am married with two children (8 and almost 5).  All four of us ski and my kids will surpass me in skiing ability in a few years.


----------



## SUGARBOWL (Aug 5, 2005)

4 decades old next month - my wife 3 months after that.  

12, 10 & 7 year old. All into skiing almost as much as they're into hoops. The travel basketball schedule will always keep my skier visits down!


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 1, 2006)

BUMP

For anyone who feels like admitting their age..............


----------



## Marc (Aug 1, 2006)

24 going on 8.  Permanently.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 1, 2006)

Turned 29 at the beginning of June.


----------



## roark (Aug 1, 2006)

28. Still no help from the Nastar handicapping system. Nothing like getting whupped by a bumch of old farts (raw time) then having the handicap exacerbate the difference...


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 1, 2006)

Good bump.....


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 1, 2006)

35.......almost mid life for the hearts in my family tree....what can ya do?

Enjoy it now is all im going to say.

M


----------



## John84 (Aug 1, 2006)

15, turning 16 in September.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 1, 2006)

John84 said:
			
		

> 15, turning 16 in September.




You may be young, but anyone with Buddy Christ as their avatar is okay in my book.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 1, 2006)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> You may be young, but anyone with Buddy Christ as their avatar is okay in my book.



That and a Dylan quote in the signature area...


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 1, 2006)

I can't believe I never filled this in, 44 3/4 2 kids & wife in CT


----------



## AMAC2233 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm 13 - I think I'm the youngest in this forum.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> Turned 29 at the beginning of June.


I answered this last year, but now I'm 2 years older.  I turned 29 in beginning part of June too.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 1, 2006)

37 in Sep... I am not ready for 40.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 1, 2006)

i voted but never posted on this thread. i'll be 28 on halloween. i am hoping to make last turns as a 27 year old just before that, lol.


----------



## madskier6 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm 43, happily married for 16 years with 4 children ages: 14, 12, 10 & 8.  

We ski as much as we can as a family.  Bought a condo in the Mad River Valley a few years ago and have never regretted it even during times when it is difficult to juggle financially.  The times together as a family are priceless.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Aug 1, 2006)

30 But trying to feel like 20 again, it goes quick enjoy it while you can you 20-somethings. oh and teenagers


----------



## tanyasha (Aug 2, 2006)

23, 24 in 3 days :blink:


----------



## Greg (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome tanyasha. Be sure to introduce yourself!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 2, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I answered this last year, but now I'm 2 years older.  I turned 29 in beginning part of June too.



My b-day is 6/2.  You?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> My b-day is 6/2.  You?


6/10


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 2, 2006)

I just turned 22 last week.


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 2, 2006)

skibum9995 said:
			
		

> I just turned 22 last week.



Nice...Happy B-day.....

still hungover? HA ;-)

M


----------



## MikeTrainor (Aug 2, 2006)

26...no pets (may change soon). Just bought a condo in April.


----------



## Zand (Aug 4, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> My b-day is 6/2.  You?



Heh... mine is too. 16 here.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 4, 2006)

Zand said:
			
		

> Heh... mine is too. 16 here.



Nice.  Two people in my high school class were 6/2.  My Mom is 6/5.  Enjoy those last few years of HS.  They can be the best.


----------

